# all motor/all power



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

hey all you guys and gals! i was wondering about a group opinion of what i would have to do to my car to get 100 hp per liter with all motor. any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated. basically my goal is like i said 100 per liter at the engine first, then move up to the same at the wheels. or just go for it at the wheels right away, depending what you guys suggest. i was thinking about bumping compression up to at least 12:1, maybe go with the 300zx pistons (which one's? 300zx n/a or 300zx tt) i don't know. go with the s3 cams, hotshot header, but what else should i do. thanks guys, oh by the way remember that i live in high altitude conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

*reply*

 well it seems there's been a few people looking here, but know one seems to have an opinion (i guess) i just wanted some advice from all of you out there. hey thanks anyway.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Andreas Miko has your recipe.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Andreas Miko has your recipe. *


LMAO....Miko seems to be the ultimate authority on the SR20 engine....not that there's anything wrong with that.... I wish I had someone in NYC to help me build my little engine up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

hey thanks guys, but how would i get ahold of andreas miko? and what kind of recipe are we talking? (how in depth into the engine would i be looking at?)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, how much money do you want to spend...? theres a "recipe" for everyone... all gonna matter how deep those pockets are.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

"Speed costs money. How fast can you afford to go?"

You can find Andreas with









Mike K. can also get that kind of power but he doesn't make a business venture of it and his plate is overflowing.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *"Speed costs money. How fast can you afford to go?"*


i like that


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I wish I had an answer for you, all I can say is that it will take a shitload of work, fine tuning, and $$$. You can probably find a lot more info. at sr20de forum . They have a huge amount of tech. guys. Good luck.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The easy answer is just to buy a VE. It starts with 190hp and is barely shy of your goal. I have about 220hp out of my VE with basic bolt ons. The answer for a DE is not so easy. Basically you need 170 whp to claim that goal. That is not easy to do with a DE. se-r.net has the articles on Mike K's car. It will cost a ton of money to get a DE to 170whp. A VE is the best option. Andreas has said this several times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

so what's the best price i can get on a ve and what will i need to make it work. new tranny etc...... and will the same bolt ons on the de work on the ve? thanks for the info guys and by the way i have the whole section already printed out on mike k.'s car. i'm just exploring options here. the best bang for the buck type of deal. some say to do the det, but i'm not ready for that yet. right now i just want to do all motor. i found another 95 200sx se-r for 2900$ looks good, haven't driven it yet has aproximately 140000 on it do you guys think its worth it?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

1500 for the VE. Go to www.sr20deforum.com and read the FAQ's int he sticky at the top of the page. All your questions are answered in the FAQ/Stickey. Don't be under any illusions that all motor is cheaper then det. For cost just get a $600 t25 with manifold and build your existing de.


----------

